# Scaly mite or...?



## MackyBoy (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all, I hope you can help me....Macky is 1 year old and gradually over the last 4mths has developed a couple of strange symmetrical ‘bumps’ under his nostrils, on either side of his cere. They don’t appear to bother him (not scratching or rubbing at them).

I took him to the vet at the start of Dec and mentioned I thought it may be Scaly Mite. He seemed to think that was the only possibility and gave us some Aristopet Scaly Face treatment which we applied as instructed. After the 4 day treatment there was no noticeable change. I have looked online till I’m cross eyed for images showing a similar condition, to no avail. Sorry if the photos aren’t great, gosh he moves a lot! Lol. Has anyone seen this kind of issue before? Can anyone confirm it is or isn’t scaly face? Has anyone treated with Aristopet Scaly Face treatment and seen no change? 

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you go to an Avian Vet?

What you are using doesn't sound safe to me. :dunno:

For Scaly Face, you need to use is either Ivermectin or Scatt Spot-On Treatment. This is applied only ONE drop between the feathers on the back between the bird's shoulder blades.

https://ladygouldian.com/Scatt-air-sac-mite-control

Where are you located? Perhaps we can assist you in finding an Avian Vet for a second opinion.*


----------



## MackyBoy (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you for your response :001_smile: 
We live in rural NSW (Australia) and don’t have access to an avian vet. I am confused by your comment about the Aristopet Scaly Face treatment not being safe? As it is “For the treatment of scaly face and scaly leg caused by external parasite (Cnemidocoptes pilae) in budgerigars, canaries, finches and parrots.” I only found out about Ivermectin after my appointment and the one dose certainly sounds like a less invasive Treatment.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just because a product is advertised as "safe" for budgies, doesn't mean it actually is.
For example, there are spray products that this forum would never recommend be used on your bird.

The reason I don't consider the product you used to be safe is that it has to be dabbed directly on the bird's cere. There is too much risk involved with some getting into the nares or into the mouth.

Avian Vets will recommend ivermectin or Scatt for Scaly Mites - not a topical medication nor a spray.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I did a little looking for the product you have and I see that the 2 active ingredients are 75 G / L Benzyl Benzoate. 790 G / L Liquid Paraffin, because this is a topical application I would also be concerned that it could get into the mouth or the nares and be problematic. The problem may not even be mites. Vetafarm, an Australian company has Scatt, here is a link to the product on their site https://vetafarm.com/product/scatt/


----------



## MackyBoy (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for your help. I have organised a video appointment with another vet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please let us know how the video appointment goes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you've arranged a video appointment. 
Is the vet you will be speaking with an Avian vet?
Please let us know what s/he has to say about Macky's condition.*


----------

